# Auf welchem Betriebssystem wird der Code ausgeführt?



## marcap (29. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Wie kann ich während der Laufzeit des Programms herausfinden auf welchem Betriebssystem dieses ausgeführt wird? 
Benötige eine solche "Weiche" zwischen Linux und Windows.

Leider fehlt mir komplett der Ansatz 

Vielen dank im Vorraus
Gruß


----------



## Matze (29. November 2007)

Lass dir doch mal 
	
	
	



```
System.getProperties()
```
ausgeben, da stehe eine Menge solcher Dinge drin. Wenn du auch noch den richtigen String mit übergibst, dann zeigt er dir nur das Betriebssystem an.


----------



## _jsd_ (29. November 2007)

hi,

am einfachsten wäre es die api doc für System.getProperties() zu lesen, da steht auch das entsprechende Property drin...

hmf


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. November 2007)

Hallo,

oder so:

```
System.out.println(ManagementFactory.getOperatingSystemMXBean().getName());
```

Gruß Tom


----------

